# How not to share herbicides with neighbors. Potential obliteration of a Bermuda lawn.



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

My neighbor has a horrible lawn. We are north of Atlanta, zone 7. Never has done any weed control. His lawn is infested with Poa. He has about 7000 sqft of bermuda. Asked me for help. I gave him a quart of simazine about early February and told him it was about a three year supply. Told him to put it down twice a month apart at 1 oz per k. It should stunt the Poa until we can kill them with MSMA when temps warm up a bit, plus provide some pre emergent effect. I also gave him a bag of Dithiopyr 40 WSB and told him to put it down at 55 deg soil temp, half a bag for plan 1. He sends me a text yesterday asking to have the MSMA, we were over 80deg over the weekend and he wanted to have it to finish off the Poa and other weeds. I told him to bring a quart jar and I'd give him the MSMA plus. I bought about 10 gallons of MSMA 6 plus about 10 years ago and just need to get rid of it at this point so I gave it to him. He came by with the quart jar and it was white, like the color of simazine. I asked, was that the jar I gave you with the simazine in it. He said, "yah". So I asked, what happened to the simazine. He said he sprayed it on the lawn, the entire quart. So I asked how much of the Dithiopyr he put out and he said he got the bag wet and just put out the whole thing. So my question is, for my own knowledge, how badly did he damage his lawn with a quart of simazine and Dithiopyr in one application? I told him to be VERY careful with the MSMA and this time, DO NOT PUT MORE THAN 1 OZ per K on his lawn. I'm a bit worried to be honest with you. I've been using all three of those chemicals for 10 years and I've never put that much down on my lawn, or even close of Dithiopyr or Simazine, so I have no idea what it might do. I'm also worried that he might put the quart of MSMA down on his POA even though I told him to only use 1 oz per 1k. Anyone here seen an overdose of Dithiopyr and Simazine before, what can he expect to happen? English isn't his first language so I'm thinking something was lost in translation, but I also texted him the instructions. Just not sure what happened here, but anyone with experience with an overdose could comment and give me an idea of what is about to unfold, please give me an idea so I can help him correct what happened if possible.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Stop giving your neighbor chemicals and tell him to hire a service.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

On the brighter side you will not have any weed pressure from the neighbor as he probably won't have anything growing for a while.

According to the label Simazine is suppose to go down 1 qt/acre for hybrid bermuda and no more than 2 qts/year. He put double the recommended amount for a year.

Is the grass dormant? 
Please keep us updated. Can you post some before/after pics?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

OMG! I would never give him MSMA after he did that with the pre-ems. You know he is going to put the whole thing down and sterilize the whole block. When my neighbors asks for chemical help I mix it for them in their sprayer. That way the only way they can mess it up is to spill it. I also have one of "those neighbors" that I just spray it for them. Some people have no business spraying -cides.


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

I know, I feel uneasy about it. I told him specific instructions on how I apply it and to do the same thing, both verbally and in a text chat. I think his thought process is "more is better" despite my warnings not to do that with commercial chemicals. I had no idea of what he did until he was at my house to get the MSMA. At that point it was too late. I guess all I can do now is just pray that he takes my advice and uses it sparingly. I just hope he didn't smoke his lawn.


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

Theycallmemrr said:


> On the brighter side you will not have any weed pressure from the neighbor as he probably won't have anything growing for a while.
> 
> According to the label Simazine is suppose to go down 1 qt/acre for hybrid bermuda and no more than 2 qts/year. He put double the recommended amount for a year.
> 
> ...


Yes, the grass is still dormant. Here is the before and after photos. No MSMA involved (yet). This was the effect of simazine and dithiopyr. When I first saw the pics, was before I knew what he did. I was thinking, WOW, I've never seen simazine have that dramatic of an effect on POA. Now I know why. I haven't had a need for any weed killer in my yard this winter at all. I was planning on giving him specticle flo later on in the year for fall, plus more simazine to put down with specticle, but I might have to rethink that strategy. We'll see if he can behave himself with the MSMA.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Stop supplying people who do not understand what they are applying. At the very least, don't give them the ability to over apply by orders of magnitude.

Please consider protecting our hobby.


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> Stop supplying people who do not understand what they are applying. At the very least, don't give them the ability to over apply by orders of magnitude.
> 
> Please consider protecting our hobby.


I agree, it was a mistake. Hindsight is 20/20. I usually split pre emergent and other chemicals with some other neighbors to keep the costs down and the herbicides fresh and we all seem to do the right thing. Except this one guy. Was the first time I've gave him any. I just didn't know. I suppose he could have just bought everything off the internet. At least he doesn't have a 4 pack of Dithiopyr and 2.5 gallons of simazine in his possession if you're looking for a bright side (if there is any).


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

What I really would like to know if anyone has a guess, is this guy's yard smoked. Can he expect it to survive and green up next month with everyone else's yard. If it will survive are there any impediments if it will survive (like thinning, etc).


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

obelix3619 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Stop supplying people who do not understand what they are applying. At the very least, don't give them the ability to over apply by orders of magnitude.
> ...


The bright side might be that he's figured out how to kill Bermuda in one app. :lol:


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

He applied at over 3x the max annual limit for Simazine. I wouldn't bet on anything completely eradicating Bermuda, but I think there will be dead patches and the rest will be very slow to green up.

I would do whatever you can to get the MSMA back. That product is not labeled for residential use. This is especially problematic if he makes another bad application. Limits and restrictions are placed on the use of these products for turf health and/or environmental impact. Knowing that he is incapable of making a decent application I would not risk it by giving him another shot.

Dithiopyr is a root-pruning Pre-M, so overapplication will only make the other issues worse.

I don't know exactly what is going to happen, but the lawn is probably going to look terrible.


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

Yah, I hope not. Really hope not. I guess I'll let everyone know in a month or so what the fall out actually is by doubling down on these two.

I think the Dithiopyr and Simazine went down about 3 weeks ago, was the same weekend I put mine down. We had several days when the soil temps were in the very low 50's. We've also had some gully washers the next week after the application (can't predict nature). Maybe some washed away (even better for the environment, I know right).

I'm not 100% sure he put down all of the dithiopyr. I had a hard time understanding exactly what he was saying, but the water dissolvable bag was either laying on the ground or a table and it got wet and turned into some kind of a slime or thin batter consistency. When he saw it was melted, it basically used his bare hands and scooped as much of the dithiopyr into the sprayer as he could. So a possibility he didn't get all of it.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@obelix3619 Honestly you should be seeing green starting to pop up by now. We have up to 50% greening in some areas of bermuda fairways. In Atlanta you should see green by now, if you don't that's a bad sign.


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> @obelix3619 Honestly you should be seeing green starting to pop up by now. We have up to 50% greening in some areas of bermuda fairways. In Atlanta you should see green by now, if you don't that's a bad sign.


Yah, mine is mostly dethatched. It's starting to green up already. (picture below). Most of my neighbors including this guy have heavy thatch and over growth from the last summer. I look at other neighbors yards, including his and can't see any signs yet except for stems right at the ground of green up.

Pic of my lawn. Had a sink hole I filled in last summer, will sod that and the old circular garden spot you see towards the back. Didn't spray those areas with any PreM this year.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> The bright side might be that he's figured out how to kill Bermuda in one app. :lol:


LOL :lol:

I expect the bermuda to survive. We're going to find out together, I suppose.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

I refer to labels almost every time I spray. I print the section of the label and circle the rate amount for anyone I give chemical. In addition, I usually write on the bottle the rate per gallon or 1000 sq ft with a sharpie.

I have a neighbor that I only give 1 application amount. Good to help your neighbor as it will make your street area a bit nicer.


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

cldrunner said:


> I refer to labels almost every time I spray. I print the section of the label and circle the rate amount for anyone I give chemical. In addition, I usually write on the bottle the rate per gallon or 1000 sq ft with a sharpie.
> 
> I have a neighbor that I only give 1 application amount. Good to help your neighbor as it will make your street area a bit nicer.


That's what actually spurred the entire thing. Lawns in a deed restricted community starting to look bad. HOA isn't doing anything about it. I offered on the neighborhood facebook page to split herbicides with anyone who needed them and give them help. Several people took me up including this guy. The rest of the neighbors seem to be chill and applying as directed. This one guy just went on full tilt, and I believe it was a "more is better" thought process. His yard was really bad and he was desperate. I told him when I gave it to him that we'd work together over the next year by deploying the PreM at the right time and using post emergent during the summer and by next year he should have much improvement. I don't know of any other excuse other than just desperate and though if the right amount was good, then all of it would be better. Just glad I didn't give him a gallon. I just hope he doesn't go on tilt with the MSMA, that would certainly hurt his yard badly if it survives this bad application. I think he will use the MSMA as soon as he can and thursday we should be over the rain and at 80is again. I'll ping him a week later after I see it start to kill the rest of the POA and find out how much he used.


----------



## gonefishn2010 (Jun 15, 2020)

Maybe I am just an optimist but I think by July 4th with proper water and mowing you will not be able to tell he doesn't follow directions. Will he water and mow properly is highly unlikely tho. I find it hard to believe there isn't some lawn care nut over in the cool season side who hasn't tried some crazy s#$% like this to kill a patch of Bermuda to find it grow back stronger


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm sure the OP has figured this out by now but never give anyone any chemicals, no matter how good your instructions were, and expect them to apply it correctly...homeowners are clueless and that is why Lowes and Home Depot make a killing on "weed and feeds" and other ridiculous items they sell


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

Would cooler weather and grass being dormant help reduce the negative effect on the Bermuda grass?


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

Jeremy3292 said:


> I'm sure the OP has figured this out by now but never give anyone any chemicals, no matter how good your instructions were, and expect them to apply it correctly...homeowners are clueless and that is why Lowes and Home Depot make a killing on "weed and feeds" and other ridiculous items they sell


That's the part I really don't understand. You give someone the chemical, tell them to measure out X oz for the yard and all they really have to do is spray. It doesn't seem all that hard to do, or easy to screw up. I'm a bit boggled by this guy to be honest. We all have the same size yards so it's mostly the same within a few thousand sq ft.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

obelix3619 said:


> That's the part I really don't understand...


What I really don't understand is why someone would give someone an herbicide that isn't labeled for use on home lawns to spray on a home lawn - and then talk about it on the internet. Please think before you post. :|


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

Ware said:


> obelix3619 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the part I really don't understand...
> ...


The stuff I have is before the label changed. Which as far as I know can still be used until gone.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Tide said:


> Would cooler weather and grass being dormant help reduce the negative effect on the Bermuda grass?


Not with the products and the amounts he put down. When the weather warms up his yard is going to be dirt. Hopefully it won't wash down to neighboring yards, shrubs, and trees.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

[/quote]

Lend him a pressure washer


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Stop supplying people who do not understand what they are applying. At the very least, don't give them the ability to over apply by orders of magnitude.
> 
> Please consider protecting our hobby.


I agree. Negligence is not just the final users fault in some cases. Over applying, improper use, environmental or even health issues pop up, and all of a sudden people start asking why and what about applications. This is why things get more expensive, harder to find, and eventually banned or controlled to the point we can't use them.

Gotta be a good steward, and for that reason I've only ever given a single dose based on an area, and never shared a "high" dose, because people don't think sometimes.


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

I agree, I definitely take some responsibility here. Which is why I'm concerned. I just didn't have a concern prior because there are other folks I share with and they all seem to do just fine. Never had an experience like this before and hindsight is now 20/20 to me. I'll stick with neighbors I've been sharing with and try to push this guy off or give him a single application. Definitely not giving him anymore MSMA. Just really hope his grass isn't nuked. Luckily I saved all the chat messages where I told him how much to use in case he comes back and said I nuked his yard. That dithiopyr should have lasted him two springs. The Simazine was several years worth and I told him that when I gave it to him and again in text.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

obelix3619 said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure the OP has figured this out by now but never give anyone any chemicals, no matter how good your instructions were, and expect them to apply it correctly...homeowners are clueless and that is why Lowes and Home Depot make a killing on "weed and feeds" and other ridiculous items they sell
> ...


1. They didn't listen
2. They are ignorant 
3. They forgot
4. They didn't care to ask for clarification
5. "How bad could it get"
6. Math is hard
7. Never done any lawn care before

One of my personal favorites: "Change the oil in your car every 5,000 miles"

How many people can't even do that in this world...


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

RUN.
Simazine isn't stable and will keep moving down.

On another note, this trainwreck made my morning.


----------



## Botanicalstig (May 26, 2020)

JLavoe said:


> On another note, this trainwreck made my morning.


Definitely an eye opener. I have applied chemicals for other people (my elderly neighbors' flower beds, for instance). But I wouldn't be handing anyone a 3 year supply of something and hope they do it right.

I have no idea how this will end, but I hope they don't expect you to sod their yard if this kills it.


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

Botanicalstig said:


> JLavoe said:
> 
> 
> > On another note, this trainwreck made my morning.
> ...


That ain't gonna happen. I told the guy when I gave it to him in two different ways what to do. When he came to get the MSMA I expressed my concern of using three years of simazine at one time, plus all of the dithiopyr. He had no excuse, offered nothing, but with the language barrier maybe he just didn't know how to explain why.

He's on his own here. My bad for giving him a loaded gun, his bad for putting it to his head and pulling the trigger.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I still don't get how when he came back and told you he put down all the Simazine and Dithiopyr in one app, you thought it was an OK idea to go ahead and give him MSMA. You're empowering ignorance and extremely reckless.

Unless he is growing cotton in his backyard, then I guess it was awfully neighborly of you.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

On the bright side the guy won't have to worry about weeds.... or grass...

Maybe get some green lawn paint and he will over apply and actually get a deep green.

Problem will be the clubbing of the roots and the fact they will indeed be shallow. Backstory of an unkempt property, I'd have to guess his situation wasn't as "ideal" as it should be to overcome a mistake of application.

Perhaps a rainy spring and a warm one will help him out, but I certainly wouldn't give him anything, Infact I'd go over and ask for the MSMA back of its not all gone by now.


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

I sent him a text and asked for the msma back. He said that he "didn't have it". Asked where is it, said "Its gone". Had a hard time understanding the text it was not complete sentences. I guess that is that. F***

If the Bermuda is dormant and the temps are in the 50s is that a problem? I know this is bad but msma shouldn't work right now with the temps. Although it was probably after he left my house that he did it yesterday and we were in mid 60s. It also started raining over night so it wouldn't of been on the lawn for more than 12 hours without the rain.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

obelix3619 said:


> I sent him a text and asked for the msma back. He said that he "didn't have it". Asked where is it, said "Its gone". Had a hard time understanding the text it was not complete sentences. I guess that is that. F***
> 
> If the Bermuda is dormant and the temps are in the 50s is that a problem? I know this is bad but msma shouldn't work right now with the temps. Although it was probably after he left my house that he did it yesterday and we were in mid 60s. It also started raining over night so it wouldn't of been on the lawn for more than 12 hours without the rain.


No matter what you should be able to peel back the canopy and see green leaves. It doesn't matter how long or thick the dormant tissue is, it should be green underneath in Atlanta. If it isn't that's a bad sign. How much MSMA did you give him again? I assume he put it all down like he did the other things? I know it's Bermuda but I just can't see how this lawn isn't toast.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That much Simazine was a bare ground weed control dose. Used to be on the label for industrial sites, fencelines, railyards, power substations, and anywhere no vegetation is desired. In the 2000s EPA capped annual rates to 3 lb AI to reduce the amount of chemical leaching into watertables and waterways. I am writing this from a state that has Simazine contamination of groundwater, therefore usage of it is prohibited.


----------



## UltimateWarrior1 (Apr 4, 2020)

obelix3619 said:


> I sent him a text and asked for the msma back. He said that he "didn't have it". Asked where is it, said "Its gone". Had a hard time understanding the text it was not complete sentences. I guess that is that. F***
> 
> If the Bermuda is dormant and the temps are in the 50s is that a problem? I know this is bad but msma shouldn't work right now with the temps. Although it was probably after he left my house that he did it yesterday and we were in mid 60s. It also started raining over night so it wouldn't of been on the lawn for more than 12 hours without the rain.


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> obelix3619 said:
> 
> 
> > I sent him a text and asked for the msma back. He said that he "didn't have it". Asked where is it, said "Its gone". Had a hard time understanding the text it was not complete sentences. I guess that is that. F***
> ...


It was a 32 oz. If he put it all down would be over 7k sqft.

I guess I won't be giving him any spectacle and simazine this fall. Probably won't need it.

He isnt my next door neighbor. He lives on the otherside of the neighborhood. I'll have to walk the dog over there next week and have a peek to see if any green next to the ground.

You know what they say. The road to hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@Greendoc Has an uncanny memory and one of the most knowledgeable members.

@obelix3619

I was able to find a label from 1994 that allowed for 4.4 quarts per acre for complete bare ground control. If he put a quart down on 7000 square feet that's 6.22 quarts per acre. Which means it's smoked.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

When I say bare ground that includes removal of trees and shrubs. Especially in coarser textured soils. I had a bag of Simazine 50 WP dating back to the 1980s. It called for 25-50 lb per acre. I have personally applied 5 lb per acre ai. Nothing grew there for at least one year.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Oh boy. This guy or his lawn might become a meme. I was feeling optimistic but Greendoc has me feeling less so.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

At the low rates currently labeled for turf use, I know it as a mild non root pruning pre usable on even St Augustine. I also know it as the treatment when combined with RoundUp and 24D that laid waste to rank brush normally growing 12 months out of the year for an entire year. Not an easy feat in my climate. Above 10 lb AI per acre, it can last more than a year. 6 lb AI or 32 oz per 7000 sq ft will last just a year.


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

I just broke it to him.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

obelix3619 said:


> I sent him a text and asked for the msma back. He said that he "didn't have it". Asked where is it, said "Its gone". Had a hard time understanding the text it was not complete sentences. I guess that is that. F***
> 
> If the Bermuda is dormant and the temps are in the 50s is that a problem? I know this is bad but msma shouldn't work right now with the temps. Although it was probably after he left my house that he did it yesterday and we were in mid 60s. It also started raining over night so it wouldn't of been on the lawn for more than 12 hours without the rain.


My understanding is that MSMA, while it typically works at higher temperatures, binds pretty effectively to organics in the soil. I would expect it to be around for quite awhile. Regardless, he's got enough Simazine in there to sterilize it for a year, I'm not sure if the MSMA adds to that period or will just run concurrently.

Same dose? 32oz on 7k sq ft?


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> obelix3619 said:
> 
> 
> > I sent him a text and asked for the msma back. He said that he "didn't have it". Asked where is it, said "Its gone". Had a hard time understanding the text it was not complete sentences. I guess that is that. F***
> ...


yep.. I don't know for sure, all is know is that "it's gone"..


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> obelix3619 said:
> 
> 
> > I sent him a text and asked for the msma back. He said that he "didn't have it". Asked where is it, said "Its gone". Had a hard time understanding the text it was not complete sentences. I guess that is that. F***
> ...


Fortunately, there is not enough Arsenic in a quart of MSMA to sterilize the soil on 7000 sq ft.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'd be more concerned for his neighbor's coming after you when all their trees die. Does this remind anyone of @TigerinFL's crazy neighbor who poisoned his property? It's a very entertaining thread if you haven't already seen it.

My Crazy Neighbor


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> I'd be more concerned for his neighbor's coming after you when all their trees die. Does this remind anyone of @TigerinFL's crazy neighbor who poisoned his property? It's a very entertaining thread if you haven't already seen it.
> 
> My Crazy Neighbor


I'm hoping this remains our little secret. I can't imagine he'll tell neighbors what he has done. He's not the best communicator anyhow.


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

Greendoc said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > obelix3619 said:
> ...


Unfortunately it sounds like the simazine is, and the dithiopyr is just icing on the cake. The MSMA is the sprinkles. Bottom line sounds like the cake is baked..


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

obelix3619 said:


> I'm hoping this remains our little secret.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I sure as heck wanna see what happened so make sure you walk your dog often and maybe bring a phone.


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> I sure as heck wanna see what happened so make sure you walk your dog often and maybe bring a phone.


I do too. I've always been very afraid of smoking my yard so I've been very diligent about applying the chemicals to the label's requirements. I've always wondered how much is too much. I guess I'm about to find out. A trifecta is in play here. Most yards won't really green up for another few weeks, to a month. By end of april it'll be evident what the damage might be, and by may/june it'll be obvious to everyone in the neighborhood.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

obelix3619 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > I sure as heck wanna see what happened so make sure you walk your dog often and maybe bring a phone.
> ...


I'm just south of you... you'll know in 2 weeks if it's not gonna go well and it'll be noticeable to everyone shortly after.


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

I hate that this happened, but I'm curious as to how tough bermuda is. This has went out of control quickly. He does have trees around the property everywhere, including Cyprus trees which in my experience are extremely fragile. I'm also Sh*tt*ng bricks here and my a**hole is puckered up a bit to be honest with all you guys.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

High rates of Simazine or Atrazine are labeled for weed control in Christmas tree farms. Conifers are generally tolerant. It is the non evergreen deciduous trees I would be concerned for.


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

Atleast that's comforting, the evergreens will still look good, and there'll be tumble weeds of Bermuda thatch rolling through the yard all summer. OMG what have I done..


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

It might not be the Simazine that causes a problem. Dithiopyr and Bermuda do not play well together. At low rates yes. High rates or too much is different


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

Greendoc said:


> It might not be the Simazine that causes a problem. Dithiopyr and Bermuda do not play well together. At low rates yes. High rates or too much is different


So how bad is a double dose, with a triple of simazine and a 32 oz of MSMA? Is this a glimmer of hope, or more like "Abandon all hope, ye who enter here"?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Very bad. That is literally a bare ground mix.


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

Greendoc said:


> Very bad. That is literally a bare ground mix.


I mean, you can't sugar coat it, even slightly? I do have to sleep tonight.


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

I saw in the photo that he planted some new trees, one looked like a crepe myrtle. Can he expect them to survive this?


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

obelix3619 said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be more concerned for his neighbor's coming after you when all their trees die. Does this remind anyone of @TigerinFL's crazy neighbor who poisoned his property? It's a very entertaining thread if you haven't already seen it.
> ...


Would it not be obvious when his yard is ground zero for what looks like an Agent Orange attack?


----------



## obelix3619 (Mar 16, 2021)

clbphllps said:


> obelix3619 said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


I may have to move to Canada to take shelter from the embarrassment if he snitches. I won't be able to explain this to the neighborhood, they would not understand. I hope he just sucks it up and leaves me out of this.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

obelix3619 said:


> I hate that this happened, but I'm curious as to how tough bermuda is. This has went out of control quickly. He does have trees around the property everywhere, including Cyprus trees which in my experience are extremely fragile. I'm also Sh*tt*ng bricks here and my a**hole is puckered up a bit to be honest with all you guys.


Enough with the language, please. This is a family/work friendly site.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

opcorn:

10/10 thread...

My only question is, are we sure the op isn't trolling everyone?


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Chocolate Lab said:


> opcorn:
> 
> 10/10 thread...
> 
> My only question is, are we sure the op isn't trolling everyone?


+1


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Chocolate Lab said:


> opcorn:
> 
> 10/10 thread...
> 
> My only question is, are we sure the op isn't trolling everyone?


I had the same thought.. the OP seems somewhat enthusiastic about the outcome so I don't know... probably won't see a follow up.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

He should probably start looking for some landscaping rocks to have something nice to look at this year.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Chocolate Lab said:


> opcorn:
> 
> 10/10 thread...


I'm not amused at all. This kind of reckless behavior puts popular products that most people use responsibly to support not only our hobby, but the entire industry at risk.

It's one thing to enable an incompetent person to make multiple illegal/off-label applications that can harm not only their property, but the property of others. It's another thing to then belabor about it on a public message board.

What happens if the guy's neighbor comes to this site this spring to try to figure out why their trees and shrubs are dying? Or to seek advice on how to deal with a neighbor who has sprayed across a property line and sterilized their soil?

This site will have over a quarter million visitors next month. It would be crazy to think at least a handful of those won't be people that play some role in regulating this hobby/industry - whether it be at the local, state, or national level. We see something like this posted online for the world to see, then wonder why special interest groups and the EPA go after some of these products.

So please, everyone, act responsibly and think before you post. This is a public message board that anyone can read. And just a fair warning to anyone who posts about illegal activities on this site - I will not withhold your user info/data from any agency that asks for it.

The OP's question was answered by @Greendoc, so I would say this thread has run its course.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> Chocolate Lab said:
> 
> 
> > opcorn:
> ...


I thought it was kind of strange that the OP obviously knows a good deal about herbicides and lawn care but had never joined TLF until he started this topic.


----------

